# WTF! WTF!! Uber Driver Allegedly Fractured His Passenger's Skull With A Hammer



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

http://www.forbes.com/sites/ellenhu...er/?utm_medium=twitter&utm_source=twitterfeed


----------



## where's the beef? (Sep 16, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> http://www.forbes.com/sites/ellenhu...er/?utm_medium=twitter&utm_source=twitterfeed


take it easy, relax...UL Driver SF says it's nothing to be embarrassed about...

you are doing great, Travis...keep up the good work...


----------



## where's the beef? (Sep 16, 2014)

by the way, Travis, one of your partner needs 125K kind of urgently...can you help him out?


----------



## SF Uber Driver (Sep 9, 2014)

With fares this low it won't be long before uber becomes the very thing it set out to 'disrupt' i.e. a taxi service made up of surly, bitter drivers and old poorly maintained cars. 

The irony. 

Ain't karma a *****? Well done Travis.


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

Oh my WTF is right. Looks like somebody really needs to ramp up the legal team.










Some more media source's:

http://www.sfgate.com/crime/article/Uber-driver-accused-of-hammer-attack-on-San-5783495.php

http://www.nbcbayarea.com/news/loca...r-with-Hammer-in-San-Francisco-277280041.html


----------



## driveLA (Aug 15, 2014)

i think these incidents are going to become more and more common

combination of declining quality drivers/passengers, uber's minimal hiring process, driver frustration over pay, a lazy star system in place of any real supervisory accountability, etc.

uber is gonna go down in flames

lyft will eventually get there too once that whole "community" angle goes to shit

im slowly starting to get pax on lyft that behave more like uber pax with the indifferent/garbage attitude


----------



## Elmoooy (Sep 3, 2014)

Its one news and everybody is freaking when we have police officer shooting unarmed people, people killing other people, cab drivers robbing people blind, teachers having sex with their students, etc etc. Its crazy world out there, He just happened to be a Uber driver. come on ppl!


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

*Online court info*

http://www.sfsuperiorcourt.org/


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Uber's soon to be released statement:

"The independent contractor driver involved in this incident has been suspended from our system. Rider safety is our #1 priority."


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Elmoooy said:


> Its one news and everybody is freaking when we have police officer shooting unarmed people, people killing other people, cab drivers robbing people blind, teachers having sex with their students, etc etc. Its crazy world out there, He just happened to be a Uber driver. come on ppl!


But but, Uber has "Industry leading, multi jurisdictional background checks. And our Star Rating System assures the most professional, pleasant and safe riding experience for our Riders as well as our Partner Drivers."

The fact of the matter is what kind of driver quality can Uber realistically assure when a vast majority of Drivers are on boarded without ever meeting an Uber employee face to face.


----------



## where's the beef? (Sep 16, 2014)

UberCemetery said:


> *Online court info*
> 
> http://www.sfsuperiorcourt.org/


what's this for?


----------



## Elmoooy (Sep 3, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> But but, Uber has "Industry leading, multi jurisdictional background checks. And our Star Rating System assures the most professional, pleasant and safe riding experience for our Riders as well as our Partner Drivers."
> 
> The fact of the matter is what kind of driver quality can Uber realistically assure when a vast majority of Drivers are on boarded without ever meeting an Uber employee face to face.


So does school claim that but it happens right?


----------



## where's the beef? (Sep 16, 2014)

Uber has "Industry leading, multi jurisdictional background checks. And our Star Rating System assures the most professional, pleasant and safe riding experience for our Riders as well as our Partner Drivers."

If Travis goes thru IPO with this kind of garbage in the prospectus, I am gonna have him arrested for securities fraud...


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

where's the beef? said:


> what's this for?


Public Information. You can check court cases = Online Services tab = Case Lookup

*Name Search Query*
Search Civil Cases by last name, first name.

Finds company names also

Please note criminal records are not available online.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Yes it happens. No Doubt it happens. It's impossible to prevent! 

What I'm saying is that their screening process is shit. A perfunctory, no fingerprint, online background check, no face to face meeting with anyone B4 a driver is onboarded. The phone arrives in your mailbox! And you are good to go! It's not easy assuring any quality when Uber is in a hurry to conquer the world. All it really cares about is how much is the revenue growing every month.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

In an another unrelated story:

Uber_NOLA GM caught on camera coaching drivers how to circumvent Regulations!

http://m.wdsu.com/news/caught-on-ca...circumvent-regulations/28272818#ixzz3ET6ZWhgU


----------



## Jeeves (Apr 10, 2014)

I find it odd that this news is from Forbes.


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

Jeeves said:


> I find it odd that this news is from Forbes.


Other sources also see above links.


----------



## uberdriver (Aug 4, 2014)

Since Uber's now declared goal, as stated in SF last week, is to not only be cheaper than a taxi but to become cheaper than a subsidized city bus, the quality of drivers and passengers will continue to tank, and it is only a matter of time until an Uber driver kills a passenger or vice versus.


----------



## Jeeves (Apr 10, 2014)

UberCemetery said:


> Other sources also see above links.


Yea it will be all over the news, but Forbes, why do they cover it....

And impressive that this didn't come out sooner as well, the incident was Tuesday.


----------



## SupaJ (Aug 12, 2014)

Definitely not defending the guy, mainly because we don't know exactly what happened, but with the company's evaluation of 18 billion all over the mainstream news we'll hear more and more of lawsuits. Hence the independent contractor designation vs an employee. Very smart on their part.
And yes I agree the quality of drivers AND passengers is declining rapidly.


----------



## grUBBER (Sep 11, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> http://www.forbes.com/sites/ellenhu...er/?utm_medium=twitter&utm_source=twitterfeed


I bet my driver can bit the shit out of your driver!


----------



## SupaJ (Aug 12, 2014)

Maybe the drunk passengers asked about the tipping policy and the driver was just trying to hammer in the point tips are not included


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Jeeves said:


> I find it odd that this news is from Forbes.


The story was scooped by SF Chronicle's @vivianHo 
http://m.sfgate.com/crime/article/Uber-driver-accused-of-hammer-attack-on-San-5783495.php#comments

But to give credit where credit is due, Forbes' reporter @ellenhuet scooped everyone on this:
*Uber Now Taking Its Biggest UberX Commission Ever -- 25 Percent*
http://www.forbes.com/sites/ellenhu...its-biggest-uberx-commission-ever-25-percent/


----------



## haji (Jul 17, 2014)

they try to lower the uber value ( 18 billion)


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Look at all those criminals that got past the rigorous taxi cab hiring standards. Why are cab companies hiring these criminals? You would think since they claim they are better at screening their drivers this kind of criminal activity would not happen. One driver was even committing crimes against the very people who claim to support him. How's that for gratitude?

So either they don't check their drivers very well or they just over look their back ground and hire them anyway. I mean when you lose 65% of your business and 40% of your fleet is sitting in the yard you gotta do something to get bodies behind the wheel right?

I think it is high time the city hold the cab companies liable for their complicity in the multitude of crimes they commit against the public. You are not safe in a traditional cab despite what cab companies would have you think. One driver even killed his passengers.

http://www.mercurynews.com/crime-co...taxi-driver-arrested-sexual-attack-santa-cruz
http://kxan.com/2014/02/04/yellow-cab-driver-arrested-for-sexual-assault/
http://wtnh.com/2014/09/08/bridgepo...for-sexually-assaulting-sacred-heart-student/
http://www.nola.com/crime/index.ssf/2013/08/taxi-driver_arrested_for_extor.html
http://www.sfexaminer.com/sanfranci...fmtas-paratransit-program/Content?oid=2868144
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/06/17/taxi-driver-chokes-passenger_n_3456529.html
http://blog.sfgate.com/crime/2012/05/30/s-f-cabbie-attacks-fare-with-tire-iron/

Taxi facts.com


----------



## grUBBER (Sep 11, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> Look at all those criminals that got past the rigorous taxi cab hiring standards. Why are cab companies hiring these criminals? You would think since they claim they are better at screening their drivers this kind of criminal activity would not happen. One driver was even committing crimes against the very people who claim to support him. How's that for gratitude?
> 
> So either they don't check their drivers very well or they just over look their back ground and hire them anyway. I mean when you lose 65% of your business and 40% of your fleet is sitting in the yard you gotta do something to get bodies behind the wheel right?
> 
> ...


You are full of crap.
Los Angeles cabbies get finger printed and FBI checked. They even have to pay old parking tickets, as everything comes to light.
Santa Monica cabbies get permit from their police, not some fat guy in the taxi office.
Uber has nothing of that sort.
Get lost, paid uber snitch!


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> Look at all those criminals that got past the rigorous taxi cab hiring standards. Why are cab companies hiring these criminals? You would think since they claim they are better at screening their drivers this kind of criminal activity would not happen. One driver was even committing crimes against the very people who claim to support him. How's that for gratitude?
> 
> So either they don't check their drivers very well or they just over look their back ground and hire them anyway. I mean when you lose 65% of your business and 40% of your fleet is sitting in the yard you gotta do something to get bodies behind the wheel right?
> 
> ...


Thank you @UL Driver SF , I mean 
@taxifacts !


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

grUBBER said:


> You are full of crap.
> Los Angeles cabbies get finger printed and FBI checked. They even have to pay old parking tickets, as everything comes to light.
> Santa Monica cabbies get permit from their police, not some fat guy in the taxi office.
> Uber has nothing of that sort.
> Get lost, paid uber snitch!


And yet for all that they still hire these criminals. Tsk tsk. Cab companies are knowingly putting the public at risk over looking the backgrounds of these criminals. You said it yourself...finger printed and FBI checks and yet they are still getting hired by cab companies. Assaulting and killing their passengers. Damn....I guess the almighty dollar wins out again.

Taxifacts.com


----------



## uberdriver (Aug 4, 2014)

grUBBER said:


> You are full of crap.
> Los Angeles cabbies get finger printed and FBI checked. They even have to pay old parking tickets, as everything comes to light.
> Santa Monica cabbies get permit from their police, not some fat guy in the taxi office.
> Uber has nothing of that sort.
> Get lost, paid uber snitch!


Wrong. You can bet that there is a high multiple number of similar crimes committed by taxi drivers against their passengers than the number of crimes committed by Uber drivers. It's just that if a cabbie gropes a passenger somewhere, it doesn't sell any news, it is almost irrelevant to most poeple in the country at large. If that is an Uber driver (big $$$ st stake), it makes the national news. Even cabbies purposely killing their passengers does not make more than the local news. And cabbies accidentally killing a pedestrian or people in another car ? It happens all the time and it doesn't even make the local news. The poor 6 y.o girl killed in SF by a driver ? The story is everywhere.

I don't defend Uber, but the average Uber driver is way less dangerous than the average cabbie. Let's remember that cabbies are also at a much greater risk of being crime victims since they carry cash, so they get hardened after doing it for a while.

But after all that is said, the comparison we have to start making from now on is Uber drivers versus bus drivers. Uber has already conquered the taxi business. Their next target is the bus system....


----------



## uberdriver (Aug 4, 2014)

But after all that is said, the comparison we have to start making from now on is Uber drivers versus bus drivers. Uber has already conquered the taxi business. Their next target is the bus system....

And for examples about how bus drivers treat passengers, see this video (warning it is so graphic that YouTube has it with age-restricted access)






The driver subsequently tried to erase the video recording but (fortunately) it was too late to do so.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

uberdriver said:


> Wrong. You can bet that there is a high multiple number of similar crimes committed by taxi drivers against their passengers than the number of crimes committed by Uber drivers. It's just that if a cabbie gropes a passenger somewhere, it doesn't sell any news, it is almost irrelevant to most poeple in the country at large. If that is an Uber driver (big $$$ st stake), it makes the national news. Even cabbies purposely killing their passengers does not make more than the local news. And cabbies accidentally killing a pedestrian or people in another car ? It happens all the time and it doesn't even make the local news. The poor 6 y.o girl killed in SF by a driver ? The story is everywhere.
> 
> I don't defend Uber, but the average Uber driver is way less dangerous than the average cabbie. Let's remember that cabbies are also at a much greater risk of being crime victims since they carry cash, so they get hardened after doing it for a while.
> 
> But after all that is said, the comparison we have to start making from now on is Uber drivers versus bus drivers. Uber has already conquered the taxi business. Their next target is the bus system....


When you say hardened cab driver yer talking about rigor mortise right?


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

uberdriver said:


> But after all that is said, the comparison we have to start making from now on is Uber drivers versus bus drivers. Uber has already conquered the taxi business. Their next target is the bus system....
> 
> And for examples about how bus drivers treat passengers, see this video (warning it is so graphic that YouTube has it with age-restricted access)
> 
> ...


In all fairness that bus driver was auditioning for his cab drivers job.


----------



## Just_in (Jun 29, 2014)

uberdriver said:


> I don't defend Uber, but the average Uber driver is way less dangerous than the average cabbie.


Really. How do you know this? I already know what your answer will be. You will quote or already have post article's about Taxi Cabbies assaults. Neglecting the fact that Uber is how old, been in business how long. How long has the Cab Industry Been around. Get a Gripe. One is not safer than the other or vice or versa. This is one of the lamest statements I think I have ever read on here. Get a grip.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Just_in said:


> Really. How do you know this? I already know what your answer will be. You will quote or already have post article's about Taxi Cabbies assaults. Neglecting the fact that Uber is how old, been in business how long. How long has the Cab Industry Been around. Get a Gripe. One is not safer than the other or vice or versa. This is one of the lamest statements I think I have ever read on here. Get a grip.


Evidently you haven't read many of the statements on here.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> When you say hardened cab driver yer talking about rigor mortis right?


There fixed it for ya!
After all that refinement and superiority that you claim to possess, and this Chicago cabby has to fix your spelling mistakes!


----------



## Just_in (Jun 29, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> Evidently you haven't read many of the statements on here.


Still didn't answer the question. How do you know this..original quote...


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Just_in said:


> Still didn't answer the question. How do you know this..original quote...


You might want to ask the guy you were quoting.


----------



## where's the beef? (Sep 16, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> There fixed it for ya!
> After all that refinement and superiority that you claim to possess, and this Chicago cabby has to fix your spelling mistakes!


not to mention the fact that his brain maybe in a state of rigor mortis...


----------



## dominant7th (Jun 24, 2014)

LET'S GET HAMMERED!


----------



## dominant7th (Jun 24, 2014)

Who was the driver? Mario, from Donkey Kong?


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Lawyer of #SanFrancisco man allegedly attacked by #Uber driver speaks out, says victim could lose eye. http://t.co/w7YhM76rhN


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

dominant7th said:


> LET'S GET HAMMERED!


Now that's funny.

Taxifacts.com


----------



## HouTXUberman (Jul 16, 2014)

Ridiculous statements on this thread saying Uber's screening process and desire for money caused this a-hole to swing a hammer at a passenger. Are you people that ignorant? Chi1cabby, you say it's "impossible to prevent" then, go on to imply Uber should've done a better job at screening this driver? Even the deepest of psychological checks can't prevent behaviors like this. Like Elmooy said above, this stuff happens in every occupation, profession, and income level. Hell, a highly accomplished oncologist in Houston was just convicted of poisoning her fellow cancer researcher ex-lover with anti-freeze in his coffee. I'm guessing the hospital's background checks are MUCH more extensive than Uber's, don't you? Was the hospital at fault for not predicting her behavior? Give me a break.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

HouTXUberman said:


> Ridiculous statements on this thread saying Uber's screening process and desire for money caused this a-hole to swing a hammer at a passenger. Are you people that ignorant? Chi1cabby, you say it's "impossible to prevent" then, go on to imply Uber should've done a better job at screening this driver? Even the deepest of psychological checks can't prevent behaviors like this. Like Elmooy said above, this stuff happens in every occupation, profession, and income level. Hell, a highly accomplished oncologist in Houston was just convicted of poisoning her fellow cancer researcher ex-lover with anti-freeze in his coffee. I'm guessing the hospital's background checks are MUCH more extensive than Uber's, don't you? Was the hospital at fault for not predicting her behavior? Give me a break.


Now now.....

We all know that uber is evil and the exception to the rule. If one of their drivers did something wrong uber should have predicted it.

Never mind the abysmal failure rate of the FBI assisted taxi background checks.

Taxifacts.com


----------



## haji (Jul 17, 2014)

I had no idea uberx drivers have to carry hammer too.
water, gum , mint, snacks, chips, chocolate, and now hammer


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

haji said:


> I had no idea uberx drivers have to carry hammer too.
> water, gum , mint, snacks, chips, chocolate, and now hammer


You only need carry a hammer if you don't have the seats wired for tazer usage. But for that you need to get the upgraded alternator package.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

@HouTXUberman
I don't associate the actions of this thug with being a Uber Driver at all.
I don't even blame Uber for him being on boarded as a driver. But the fact remains that there are ~1200 Uber company employees. Vast majority of Uber markets do not even have a local office, their operations are run remotely. But Uber has claimed that it's on boarding 50,000 drivers a month. 
http://www.cnbc.com/id/101981497

What kind of driver quality can it realistically assure, background checks notwithstanding!
Perhaps this will explain my thinking with what's going on with Uber's hiring and treatment of the drivers:


----------



## Guber (Aug 29, 2014)

SupaJ said:


> Definitely not defending the guy, mainly because we don't know exactly what happened, but with the company's evaluation of 18 billion all over the mainstream news we'll hear more and more of lawsuits. Hence the independent contractor designation vs an employee. Very smart on their part.
> And yes I agree the quality of drivers AND passengers is declining rapidly.


Rud costomer deserve it


----------



## SgtMurphy (Apr 28, 2014)

where's the beef? said:


> take it easy, relax...UL Driver SF says it's nothing to be embarrassed about...
> 
> you are doing great, Travis...keep up the good work...





UberCemetery said:


> Oh my WTF is right. Looks like somebody really needs to ramp up the legal team.
> 
> View attachment 1427
> 
> ...


HAHAHAHAHAHA...OH MY GOD *CEMETARY, BEEF, CHI....YOUS....




*


----------



## SgtMurphy (Apr 28, 2014)

uberdriver said:


> Wrong. You can bet that there is a high multiple number of similar crimes committed by taxi drivers against their passengers than the number of crimes committed by Uber drivers. It's just that if a cabbie gropes a passenger somewhere, it doesn't sell any news, it is almost irrelevant to most poeple in the country at large. If that is an Uber driver (big $$$ st stake), it makes the national news. Even cabbies purposely killing their passengers does not make more than the local news. And cabbies accidentally killing a pedestrian or people in another car ? It happens all the time and it doesn't even make the local news. The poor 6 y.o girl killed in SF by a driver ? The story is everywhere.
> 
> I don't defend Uber, but the average Uber driver is way less dangerous than the average cabbie. Let's remember that cabbies are also at a much greater risk of being crime victims since they carry cash, so they get hardened after doing it for a while.
> 
> But after all that is said, the comparison we have to start making from now on is Uber drivers versus bus drivers. Uber has already conquered the taxi business. Their next target is the bus system....


SFDriver, 
You'd better email headquarters if you were thinking of taking on this _very valid point_. This one is challenging enough to call for a second latte enema this morning. A notion so heavy, it probably knocked the thick-rimmed glasses off of your ironic face, shook the very foundations of your small frame, sent cold sweats to your soft, unweathered hands...
You get the point. 
Challenge.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

uberdriver said:


> The poor 6 y.o girl killed in SF by a driver ? The story is everywhere.


That story persists in the media because of Uber's "Industry-leading, first-in-class insurance" not covering the accident, and Uber trying to walk away from it's partial liability, and leaving the Driver holding the bag!

And before you say Uber is not liable and it's insurance didn't used to cover drivers in the "Gap Period", look up Harerra vs Uber. Harerra was a Pax severely injured in an accident. The driver in this case said on camera "Uber destroyed my life!"


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

haji said:


> I had no idea uberx drivers have to carry hammer too.
> water, gum , mint, snacks, chips, chocolate, and now hammer


I have a hammer to break glass in case of water submersion. It even has finger holes in it, kind of like brass knuckles...

hmmmm???


----------



## grUBBER (Sep 11, 2014)

Who are those idiots that push taxifacts wesite here?


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

grUBBER said:


> Who are those idiots that push taxifacts wesite here?


Ever wonder why taxifacts.com shows up on this site? Why would the owner let that happen?

The site is however revealing. The stalker cabbie whines about it because it points out how upset the public is with the very dangerous cab industry.

Just sentenced....cabbie rapist...20 yrs. Ladies keep your phones on record when you are in a cab.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

grUBBER said:


> Who are those idiots that push taxifacts wesite here?





UL Driver SF said:


> The site is however revealing. The stalker cabbie whines about it because it points out how upset the public is with the very dangerous cab industry.


Right on Cue!
The *PAID UberShill#1* shows up to defend his payrollers!


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*THREE WOMEN CLAIM SF UBER DRIVER HARASSED THEM*

*http://abc7news.com/traffic/three-women-claim-sf-uber-driver-harassed-them/325011/*


----------



## grUBBER (Sep 11, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> *THREE WOMEN CLAIM SF UBER DRIVER HARASSED THEM*
> 
> *http://abc7news.com/traffic/three-women-claim-sf-uber-driver-harassed-them/325011/*


So, he looked at her crazy shoes and she told him to stop. Then he stopped the car. Then uber fired him.
Awesome ****ing story, kid!


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

grUBBER said:


> So, he looked at her crazy shoes and she told him to stop. Then he stopped the car. Then uber fired him.
> Awesome ****ing story, kid!


Really? Are you a guy? If so, then tell me you don't know the older than Christ unwritten rule that sayeth....thou salt not look critically upon the foot ware of a woman!

*****es in SF have open graves waiting for bodies of men who criticize their shoes. Just ask them.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> *****es in SF


Another misogynistic post!
Well done @UL Driver SF ! 
Uber management yank your paid lackey from here. His presence here is doing you no good!


----------



## Ara (Sep 5, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Lawyer of #SanFrancisco man allegedly attacked by #Uber driver speaks out, says victim could lose eye. http://t.co/w7YhM76rhN


http://www.nydailynews.com/news/national/kidnapped-uber-driver-new-yorker-article-1.1862587


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Ara said:


> http://www.nydailynews.com/news/national/kidnapped-uber-driver-new-yorker-article-1.1862587


LOL! Talk about kidnapping the wrong guy!


----------



## Ara (Sep 5, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> LOL! Talk about kidnapping the wrong guy!


you first go read about

Post
*Bullies*
thread !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## driveLA (Aug 15, 2014)

It doesn't really matter that incidents like this are also just as likely to happen on a taxi. 

The fact of the matter is that uber used to cater to a more civilized clientele and drivers with ambition and a level of professionalism that itself created an environment where things like taking a hammer to someones head are less likely to happen. 

Now that uber has become a toxic waste dump fueled by dirt cheap fares luring seedy customers and less friendly drivers uber's lax approach to hiring and accountability is becoming more and more unacceptable.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*MORE BAD NEWS FOR UBER: DRIVER ARRESTED IN LOS ANGELES RAPE CASE*
by Olivia Nuzzi

http://www.thedailybeast.com/articl...driver-arrested-in-los-angeles-rape-case.html


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Will a Driver Beating a Passenger With a Hammer Force Uber to Grow Up?*

*Nitasha Tiku*
ProfileFollow

Nitasha Tiku

http://valleywag.gawker.com/will-a-driver-beating-a-passenger-with-a-hammer-force-u-1641226865


----------



## mattvuberx (Sep 30, 2014)

driveLA said:


> It doesn't really matter that incidents like this are also just as likely to happen on a taxi.


Correction. These incidents are far more likely to happen in a taxi due to the lack of accountability which Uber provides in knowing the driver's face up front, being given the valid license plate a vehicle confirmation, gps tracking, etc. Taxi companies are far less transparent when in comes to that stuff. Don't believe me? Leave something in a cab and try to track it down half an hour later without having written literally everything down ahead of time. Or even with having prepared for this goose hunt. There is less anonymity with Uber, and that acts as a deterrent factor to poor behavior.


----------



## mattvuberx (Sep 30, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> *MORE BAD NEWS FOR UBER: DRIVER ARRESTED IN LOS ANGELES RAPE CASE*
> by Olivia Nuzzi
> 
> http://www.thedailybeast.com/articl...driver-arrested-in-los-angeles-rape-case.html


"The facts are unknown at this stage and it's certainly unclear that this is an Uber-related incident, as the driver in question was not logged in, connected to or operating on the platform at the time."


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Correction. I've driven a cab for 20+ years in Chicago. I've yet to hear of a case of A Chicago Cabby engaging in the a hammer attack, getting charged with raping Pax, or assaulting a Pax.

Accountability Is As far Away as dialing 311 or filing a report online.
With Uber there is not even a phone number for pax or a driver to call!


mattvuberx said:


> Taxi companies are far less transparent


There is zilch that anyone knows about Uber or Lyft! How many drivers and how many hours are they working. Where are they working, who are they picking up, what are they being charged etc etc.

And we All Know That the Rating System is an ill conceived Sham!


----------



## mattvuberx (Sep 30, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> I've yet to hear of a case of A Chicago Cabby engaging in the a hammer attack, getting charged with raping Pax, or assaulting a Pax.


Took all of 5 seconds on Google. You're not real sharp.
http://articles.chicagotribune.com/...mburg-police-department-cabbie-sexual-assault


----------



## mattvuberx (Sep 30, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Correction.
> 
> There is zilch that anyone knows about Uber or Lyft! How many drivers and how many hours are they working. Where are they working, who are they picking up, what are they being charged etc etc.


I know exactly who I am picking up by the Waybill, and the passenger has record of EVERY RIDE THEY EVER TAKE documented with names and GPS maps online. As a passenger, where the driver is picking people up makes no difference to me. Who they are picking up other than me makes no difference. I know EXACTLY what I am being charged, and unlike a taxi, I can go back and check the map for accuracy and have my fare adjusted if it was not fair. You really don't seem to have much knowledge of how Uber works. Why are you here?


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> I've yet to hear of a case of *A Chicago Cabby*





mattvuberx said:


> Took all of 5 seconds on Google. You're not real sharp.
> http://articles.chicagotribune.com/...mburg-police-department-cabbie-sexual-assault


From the article:

"In the incident on Sunday, a 24-year-old *Arlington Heights* woman had entered the taxi with two friends after leaving a bar in *Prospect Heights *early Sunday, according to the *Schaumburg *Police Department. The Feb. 2 incident began outside the same establishment, Home Bar in the 1200 block of Rand Road, McCarthy said."

Those are Suburbs Of Chicago.
I Said *A* *Chicago Cabby*.

But we did have this incident in Chicago:
http://chicago.cbslocal.com/2014/03/19/suit-uber-driver-fondled-hit-on-woman-who-ordered-ride/


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

mattvuberx said:


> I know EXACTLY what I am being charged, and *unlike a taxi*,


Oh really! That $10 UberX ride that you took yesterday is going to be a $10 ride today because it's drizzling outside? It will be more likely a $30 ride, *unlike a taxi.*



mattvuberx said:


> You really don't seem to have much knowledge of how Uber works.


I beg to differ. I have an extensive knowledge of how Uber Really works. It seems you have a rather under informed, but idealized knowledge of how Uber works.



mattvuberx said:


> Why are you here?


That question was answered couple of months before you joined this forum.
https://uberpeople.net/threads/should-i-stay-or-should-i-go.2743/


----------



## mattvuberx (Sep 30, 2014)

Let me phrase this in a way you might better comprehend:

As a driver in a taxi, you pick up a cash passenger, who promptly robs you. What was his name?

I can tell you exactly who gets in my car. Can you say likewise?


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

No, I can't. But that wasn't your original assertion. 
The Uber system is extremely opaque, and just gives the illusion of transparency. I have been doing UberTaxi for twenty months now. I have followed as many Uber related developments as is humanly possible for a single individual since the beginning of the year. I have devoted a considerable amount of personal time on doing this.
Whatever else you take from my posts, but please don't doubt my sincerity in advocating on behalf of All drivers, Ride-sharing as well as Taxi drivers.


----------



## mattvuberx (Sep 30, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> No, I can't. But that wasn't your original assertion.
> The Uber system is extremely opaque, and just gives the illusion of transparency. I have been doing UberTaxi for twenty months now. I have followed as many Uber related developments as is humanly possible for a single individual since the beginning of the month. I have devoted a considerable amount on doing this.
> Whatever else you take from my posts, but please don't doubt my sincerity in advocating on behalf of All drivers, Ride-sharing as well as Taxi drivers.


Uber is not opaque when it comes to important issues that affect driver and passenger safety, most importantly identity. It is patently safer for both parties to be Uber than be in a taxi. Denying this reality is akin to denying the Earth is round.


----------



## mattvuberx (Sep 30, 2014)

http://chicago.cbslocal.com/tag/cab-driver/


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

I already conceded that driving a cab is inherently more dangerous than driving for Uber. But there is no data available to make the argument that being a UberX passenger is more safer than being a licensed taxicab passenger.

Your arguments are circular in nature and skip from one issue to another from post to post.


----------



## mattvuberx (Sep 30, 2014)

http://articles.chicagotribune.com/...111118_1_cabbies-cabdrivers-complaint-process


----------



## driveLA (Aug 15, 2014)

[QUOte"mattvuberx, post: 49623, member: 2803"]Correction. These incidents are far more likely to happen in a taxi due to the lack of accountability which Uber provides in knowing the driver's face up front, being given the valid license plate a vehicle confirmation, gps tracking, etc. Taxi companies are far less transparent when in comes to that stuff. Don't believe me? Leave something in a cab and try to track it down half an hour later without having written literally everything down ahead of time. Or even with having prepared for this goose hunt. There is less anonymity with Uber, and that acts as a deterrent factor to poor behavior.[/QUOTE]

My point wasn't really having to do with taxi vs uber. My point was that uber is quickly quickly deteriorating into something like what you seem to be criticizing.


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

Elmoooy said:


> Its one news and everybody is freaking when we have police officer shooting unarmed people, people killing other people, cab drivers robbing people blind, teachers having sex with their students, etc etc. Its crazy world out there, He just happened to be a Uber driver. come on ppl!


That officer killed a giant madman on a violent rampage. Stop crying because he was black u racist!


----------



## Ara (Sep 5, 2014)

mattvuberx said:


> Uber is no different then all these other "non'-American corporate companies .Its great for the consumer , but the drivers have complained to me that they are being squeezed dry. T his company is no different than all the other companies that moved to mexico , china, and else where in order gain profits. This may not be the place for my review , but sure sucks seeing a good thing like uber turn into what it has today. Then again majority of these tech -geek companies have this type of issue where money isn't everything, despite having billions ,its treatment of employees that stems back to the playground I suppose. Anyway I rather walk then deal with these guys, the drivers are broke and my drank ass rather take a taxi, at least I can tip then.


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

"Allegedly". Hmm. There's no doubt as far as I'm concerned. Why the hell would anybody carry a hammer in the car? When Travis gets sentenced, the judge should give him 5-10 riding around SF with this guy. At surge prices.


----------



## Ara (Sep 5, 2014)

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=820233797999628&id=518426248180386


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*How risky is your Uber ride? Maybe more than you think*

http://www.cnet.com/news/how-risky-is-your-uber-ride-maybe-more-than-you-think/


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> *How risky is your Uber ride? Maybe more than you think*
> 
> http://www.cnet.com/news/how-risky-is-your-uber-ride-maybe-more-than-you-think/


Destination?


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Uber hammer attack may clarify firm's responsibilities*

*http://m.sfgate.com/business/article/Uber-hammer-attack-may-clarify-firm-s-5810352.php#comments*


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Are Uber and Lyft Doing Enough to Keep Criminals from Getting Behind the Wheel?*

*http://m.vice.com/read/are-uber-and...hiring-criminals-109?utm_source=vicetwitterus*


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Roberto Chicas - Much Love!

http://www.gofundme.com/f5d354


----------



## Roberto (Jul 16, 2014)

WTH? People donated 5 gs to some ******bag who got hit? Any news on what he did or said that might have provoked the driver?


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*San Francisco Uber Driver Accused Of Forcibly Pulling Rider From Car, Smashing Her Phone In Dispute Over *
http://sanfrancisco.cbslocal.com/20...isagreement-over-directions-in-san-francisco/


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> *San Francisco Uber Driver Accused Of Forcibly Pulling Rider From Car, Smashing Her Phone In Dispute Over *
> http://sanfrancisco.cbslocal.com/20...isagreement-over-directions-in-san-francisco/


Could comment multiple ways on this one. No matter what the driver should have been able to keep his kool.


----------



## where's the beef? (Sep 16, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> *San Francisco Uber Driver Accused Of Forcibly Pulling Rider From Car, Smashing Her Phone In Dispute Over *
> http://sanfrancisco.cbslocal.com/2014/10/20/uber-driver-forcibly-pulls-rider-from-his-car-smashes-her-phone-after-disagreement-over-directions-in-san-francisco/


The victim got into a disagreement over the address of her destination when Hynek picked her up at her Nob Hill home around 7 p.m. Saturday night.
"*His exact words were*, '_*I need address for GPS,*_'" _*the victim told KPIX 5 in an interview*_ on Monday.

Anybody see anything wrong with what the driver said?
I mean, is that the best (accusation) she can come up with?
What part of 'I need address for GPS' did she find offensive?


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

UberCemetery said:


> Could comment multiple ways on this one. No matter what the driver should have been able to keep his kool.


Drivers will put on happy face and a take a lot of crap that comes with this gig, but only if they are making some money doing it! If they are not making any money, some of that frustration is bound to spill over to their interactions with the Paxs!









TravisK, Are you paying any attention?


----------



## getemtheresafely (Jul 1, 2014)

Don't get me wrong, I feel no one should be beat with a hammer!! There are much safer ways to effect change or expression............But

I'm just curious about what actions on the part of the pax led to the driver performing an assbeatin with a hammer?


----------



## where's the beef? (Sep 16, 2014)

getemtheresafely said:


> Don't get me wrong, I feel no one should be beat with a hammer!! There are much safer ways to effect change or expression............But
> 
> I'm just curious about what actions on the part of the pax led to the driver performing an assbeatin with a hammer?


NOTHING, except life-threatening physical violence by pax can justify or excuse using a hammer as a weapon...

"The attack, which was first reported by the San Francisco Chronicle, happened after Karajah, a driver for Uber's low-cost UberX service, picked up the victim and two friends at a bar around 2 a.m. As they drove, the driver and riders began to argue about the route that Karajah was taking, authorities said.
Karajah pulled over near Ellsworth Street and Alemany Boulevard, just off of Interstate 280, and ordered the passengers to get out of the car, according to court documents.
Karajah then took a hammer and allegedly struck one of the passengers on the side of the head with it and drove off, authorities said."


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

The famous Aussie Actor Peter Finch had a great scene in "Network".

Seems relevant after all these years what one should do BEFORE they get to the point of picking up a hammer.


----------



## troubleinrivercity (Jul 27, 2014)

haji said:


> I had no idea uberx drivers have to carry hammer too.
> water, gum , mint, snacks, chips, chocolate, and now hammer


Hahaha. Thanks.


----------



## SF CURBSERVER (Oct 15, 2014)

mattvuberx said:


> Took all of 5 seconds on Google. You're not real sharp.
> http://articles.chicagotribune.com/...mburg-police-department-cabbie-sexual-assault


Looks like a rapist. Looks like Charles ng


----------



## Orlando_Driver (Jul 14, 2014)

You have to take the good with the bad when driving for a living...


----------



## Nick781 (Dec 7, 2014)

Poor Uber driver I bet the drunk passengers wouldn't leave, and were getting belligerent. Now the Uber guy is the bad guy!


----------



## Ez-Russ (Oct 31, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Uber's soon to be released statement:
> 
> "The independent contractor driver involved in this incident has been suspended from our system. Rider safety is our #1 priority."


Rider should have given a tip. Could have saved his skull.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Uber's thoughts and prayers are with the victim.


----------

